# Pad 3/13 Amazing Race



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So with NCAA conference finals today and the NCAA Tourney Selection Show scheduled from 6-7pm, there is a chance for overruns on CBS tonight.

I don't remember from last year if CBS made the selection show end on time or not. I'm padding TAR an hour just in case. 



Semi-related, on the bright side......With Survivor airing on Wednesdays, we won't have 2 weeks without a new Survivor, as happened when it aired on Thursdays.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They could use 60 minutes to absorb the extra time.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

BBall games ended well within the time allotted. 

No padding necessary.


phox


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_TAR_ started on time this week (3/6), but if this is truly a heads up for next week (3/13, as the title states), then it's good to ring that bell now.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> _TAR_ started on time this week (3/6), but if this is truly a heads up for next week (3/13, as the title states), then it's good to ring that bell now.


3/13 was yesterday.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Must be the whole clock-change thing that messed him up...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL! CBS is all messed up. No Big Bang Theory etc.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I always pad Sunday night shows all year round - since they often go over - I know it is more often in the fall, but sometimes in the Spring too. Also, if you haven't signed up for the CBS Eye Alert - I'd recommend it. You get advance notification on Friday if there is a possible overrun on Sunday, and then a notice on Sunday if an overrun did happen and the new start times. (Just wish they'd send out a notice on Sunday after a Friday pre-warning, even if there wasn't an overrun).


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

laria said:


> 3/13 was yesterday.


LOL! Funny what sleep deprivation will do to you, and it had nothing to do with the one hour time change!


----------

